# Help me chosing a good printer!!!!!!!!!



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2010)

I am planing to buy a printer my budget is under Rs 5k.My purpose is to print only black/white documents...sometimes color alphabet.
Hey friend  suggest me a good printer..and whose cartridge is refillable?
  Thanks in advance


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

Go for Canon MP258 (Rs. 4K) or HP F4488 (Rs. 4.5K)...they are cheap and perform decently


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2010)

@gagan007 Thanks


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2010)

Why don't you simply go for a Laser printer if you want to print Black-White pages 95% of the time?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks but i want all-in solution printer just like scan-copy-print deskjet series from hp that cost not much.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have taken out a lot of photo print using my HP F4488...they were damn good. I will strongly suggest it...


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ HP cartridges cost more than blood.


----------



## jatt (Jul 28, 2010)

i will suggest brother DCP-195 .Very good quality.but over your budget approxi.. Rs.6700


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 28, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^ HP cartridges cost more than blood.



hehe yeah...an email came in which it was given that be thankful your vehicle
doesn't run on deskjet ink...because it was around 55K per ltr 

but see anyways a printers life is not very long...so why invest more if you are going to use it only for home purpose...I very much like to purchase a laser printer...but those are too expensive

@jatt : DCP-195...which brand?


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehe yeah...an email came in which it was given that be thankful your vehicle
> doesn't run on deskjet ink...because it was around 55K per ltr
> 
> but see anyways a printers life is not very long...so why invest more if you are going to use it only for home purpose...I very much like to purchase a laser printer...but those are too expensive
> ...



You won't believe but the brand name is Brother. He is not calling him brother


----------



## smilingrose (Jul 29, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> I am planing to buy a printer my budget is under Rs 5k.My purpose is to print only black/white documents...sometimes color alphabet.
> Hey friend  suggest me a good printer..and whose cartridge is refillable?
> Thanks in advance




You can choose HP., sure it i'll be best...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 29, 2010)

vwad said:


> You won't believe but the brand name is Brother. He is not calling him brother



thanks for correction....I didn't know about that 
LOL


----------



## Tenida (Jul 29, 2010)

Purchased Hp deskjet F4488@3744 incl.vat.Thanks all friends for suggestion.


----------



## Battleaxe (Aug 11, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Purchased Hp deskjet F4488@3744 incl.vat.Thanks all friends for suggestion.




 I  know I am late but I wish to tell you friends that Brother DCP 195C is  the only printer in India which is being sold against premium - in black  market.
Brother  Launched its DCP165C in Nov.08/Dec.08, with hell  lots of features including pictbridge, card reader, 25% to 400%  reduction & enlargement (It has single line display), water mark and  above all poster printing - printing a poster in 9 sheets of A4 size.  All this for Rs. 3500/- But no body bothered.
Brother then tied up  with Pantaloon group and offered their another model DCP 145C thru Big  Bazaar, Ezone etc just for Rs. 2200/- during Republic day sale in 2009.
On  seeing the ad I checked its specs & features on the net and placed  order for 2 pcs. After a month I got just one; with further discount of  Rs. 100/-
The printer was just superb. It worked on capillary system  which was developed by brother and later CISS was developed for  continuous ink supply for almost every printer.
THis printer worked  flawlessly for more than a year. Since spares  and repairs off warranty  are very expensive (print head Rs.3500/-) I decided to upgrade to DCP  195C. I sold my printer for Rs. 4000/-and bought one from BITFANG.COM,  Mumbai, online, for Rs. 4700/-VAT paid. Later when Bitfang.com realized  that a customer from New Delhi; Asia's biggest IT hub, is buying from  them for Rs. 4700/- and also paying Rs. 123/- extra towards shipping,  they increased their cost to initially to Rs. 5130/- incl VAT and  finally to Rs. 5310/-. But luckily just before the increase I bought  another DCP 195C from them for Rs. 4700/- 
However  Lynx-India, Chandigarh is still selling it for Rs. 4614 + VAT but then  shipping is very high. Bitfang later told me that price was increased by  the distributor itself due to shortage. Even I feel they are the honest  lot on the net -Best price and shipping charges for 9.2 Kgs printer by  DTDC  (courier) with delivery at my doorstep on the 4th day of booking  with tracking no. is very very reasonable. On 5th day of making payment I  got the printer right at my residence. I would like to tell you  friends, that even going to Nehru Place (the IT hub of Asia) from my  residence in west Delhi in a car would cost more than Rs. 123/- (towards  petrol, parking & depreciation) which I paid for shipping. Anyway!
In  New Delhi nobody sells this AIO for MRP, nor they will sell without  those long refillable ink tanks (100 ml each); for a total of Rs. 7800  to 8000/-   The use of those refillable ink tanks makes printing dirt cheap. Only  if one can take care of buying the best quality of ink -  CISS ink. I  personally recommend Prodot's "CISS INk for EPSON". Thats how 'Prodot'  sells this ink. Using cheap ordinary ink will choke & block the  print head. 80% of the people buy this AIO just because of tanks. But  then features it offered are just superb - no other printer in this  category offers.
The  HP F4488 is little inferior model to C4488. C series is a photo quality  series. Its very difficult to refill a sponge cartridges (like the one  HP uses) Its easy to refill sponge less cartridges like Epson &  Brother. Even the technology used by HP is 'thermal' whereas technology  used by Epson & Brother is 'Piezoelectric'; in simple words its  digital technology.
I'm not here to prove your decision  to buy HP  was not correct, but I want to place facts for my friends to understand  and decide accordingly.
I can refill Epson & Brother ink  cartridges without even using a needle - without making any extra hole;  without inviting the danger of warranty getting void for using refill  cartridges. Just a bit of commonsense thats all. I wish I could  make a  video and put it up at 'youtube' but then Epson & Brother can drag  me to court (my lawyer says so).
I'll  find out a way - very soon. The refillable ink tanks which sells just  for USD 2.7 a set in China is being pushed for 2400/- to 2800/- in  India. I just want to put an end to this; atleast for Epson &  Brother printers. Even the service support by both Epson & Brother  is much superior. That's my personal experience after having used C4288  for more than a year.
Good luck & happy printing


----------



## tapak (Aug 11, 2010)

sachi. bhot bhot achi


----------



## bornik (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to buy an mono laser printer for my home
What would the cheapest option
Actually I needed scaning option also.Can you suggest any mono laser printer with scaning option. Or can you suggest any scanner.


----------



## Battleaxe (Sep 13, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> I know i m late to tell you some imp things about HP ink-jet printers. i also have HP F4288 All in one printer. and let me tell you that after using that HP printer u just brought you will never buy any HP printer again.
> HP ink jet printers or its cartridge have a chip in it which keep the track of Used Cartridges. If your cartridge goes empty while printing i am sure you must have to buy a new one and its price is 80% of the printer.
> I have same problem with HP F4288 and i thrown it to dust bin. A third class company to use third class business tactics.
> 
> ...



Please, for God's Sake dont misguide others about refilling the cartridge before it goes empty. Do you think that chip is connected to the ink level inside the cartridge?  NO! Its only programed to print certain no. of pages. Even Epson ink cartridges are made similarly. Infact Epson was first to start such programed chip cartridges.
Use compatibles. Use Chinese make refillable cartridges. Thats the only reason Brother DCP 195C is being sold at 'premium'. But your opinion about HP is absolutely correct. Infact all cartridges can be reset these days - thanks to intelligent young generation. And to avoid detection of the cartridge being refilled by the service engineer, refill the ink through the nozel (outlet) only. I'll be posting the video on Youtube soon and will provide link here.
Good luck & good printing.
PS
Never compromise with the quality of the ink. Theres only one ink I found to be cheap & nest for all type of refilling cartridges - thats "Prodot's CISS ink for Epson" This is how they have trade marked it. Its not even a Rs. 2000/-a litre. 75ml bottle cost just Rs. 100/- at Nehru Place IT Hub.


----------



## Battleaxe (Sep 13, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> ^^^^i am not any software guy. dont know whether the chip is connected to cartridge or in printer. what i told is only a practical experience. if cartridge goes completely empty i will never print again. just google for it. and if you know any method to reset HP F4288 let me know how. the cartridge is HP 818. if u dont know, dont put any video. many are already there.
> else recommend me a printer which can be refilled many times or easy to reset.


 I feel pity. Instead of accepting your ignorance, you are trying to justify it by stating it to be your practical experience! I only wanted to enlighten you.
Secondly, if only you had read the reply carefully, you wouldnt have asked me about the printer which could be refilled endless time. Even my lengthy post of about Brother DCP 195C in the same thread speaks of Brother DCP 195C.
The cartridges used in DCP 195C are without any chip. The printer itself is available for Rs. 8000/- with those refillable ink cartridges ( Rs. 5500/- + 2500/-). You'll be lucky if you can get a printer for a less amount. BUY IT. It has a duty cycle of 2500 prints every months. I sold my printer after getting it refurbished, for Rs. 4000/- and that too after 49,000/- print outs. Yes if you really need my genuine help then please change your tone  I know how to refill LC38 & LC61 ink cartridges used in DCP 195C without even a single prick of the needle. And I challenge 'Brother' engineers to prove it to be refilled.
Good Luck & God bless!


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Battleaxe said:


> Yes if you really need my genuine help then please change your tone  I know how to refill LC38 & LC61 ink cartridges used in DCP 195C without even a single prick of the needle. And I challenge 'Brother' engineers to prove it to be refilled.




 dude...perhaps it is your attitude which need a slight adjustment. I do not find anything offensive in pravinbv's choice of words. It is another matter that he did not use the word "please" anywhere...but in a forum like this where information flow freely, please do not limit yourself if you really have something good to share.
Maybe pravin is very frustrated due to the high cost of HP cartridges (which is obvious and natural)...

So if you know a way to refill cartridges please share it with us.


----------



## geek7586 (Sep 27, 2010)

Battleaxe said:


> I feel pity. Instead of accepting your ignorance, you are trying to justify it by stating it to be your practical experience! I only wanted to enlighten you.
> Secondly, if only you had read the reply carefully, you wouldnt have asked me about the printer which could be refilled endless time. Even my lengthy post of about Brother DCP 195C in the same thread speaks of Brother DCP 195C.
> The cartridges used in DCP 195C are without any chip. The printer itself is available for Rs. 8000/- with those refillable ink cartridges ( Rs. 5500/- + 2500/-). You'll be lucky if you can get a printer for a less amount. BUY IT. It has a duty cycle of 2500 prints every months. I sold my printer after getting it refurbished, for Rs. 4000/- and that too after 49,000/- print outs. Yes if you really need my genuine help then please change your tone  I know how to refill LC38 & LC61 ink cartridges used in DCP 195C without even a single prick of the needle. And I challenge 'Brother' engineers to prove it to be refilled.
> Good Luck & God bless!


 


 dude there is no need for you to feel pity this is a forum and you should come to share information
there is no harm in ignorance so be cool and dont use such words
if you are the enlightened one, then enlighten us without your ego

or was it all talk that you are giving
your statement "And I challenge 'Brother' engineers to prove it to be refilled." 
you do understand that you are challenging  the creators of the printer or dont you.
if you know how to refill "let us know how you do it without even a single prick of the needle."
waiting for your answer


----------

